
David Beazley – Python Concurrency from the Ground Up: Live – PyCon 2015 - bakery2k
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCs5OvhV9S4
======
bakery2k
Does anyone know the details behind what happens to the thread-based server at
11:30? The response time for small requests "drops off a cliff" due to a
single large request, apparently due to "the implementation of the GIL"?

Compared to the simple thread-based server, the generator-based server
presented in the second half of the talk avoids the above problem. Does the
generator-based approach have any other advantages?

